# Morsø 1BO  Whats inside?



## foxi (Nov 27, 2018)

Hey, 

I am new here. I am from Europe. Sorry about my English....not perfect so far.
I need your help since the Morsø company doesn't know anything about this model.
I bought it in Denmark and it was used since then. Now all the firebricks don't know the name) are broken. 
So I opened the oven, took the stones out, cleaned everything. But what I noticed,  it seems the stones are not originial. When I looked to the partdrawing, I got confused. I think there are the metal plates missing but I am not sure. 
Or maybe nothing is missing. 
And I am wondering how thick the new stones have to be. 
Does anyone have some details?


----------



## jetsam (Nov 27, 2018)

Possibly it did not have any firebrick in it.  One guy found the manual some years ago but now the link is dead.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/installation-and-tuning-morso-1bo-stove.53918/

Tinker said he was going to do some work on the pdf, so presumably he has a copy, but he hasn't logged in since 2015.  Your best bet may be to email Morso and ask for help.


----------



## Morso1bo (Nov 27, 2018)

foxi said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am new here. I am from Europe. Sorry about my English....not perfect so far.
> I need your help since the Morsø company doesn't know anything about this model.
> ...


Hi, my old Morso 1BO had metal interior side plates, and one top baffle.  Mine cracked after awhile.  I found new ones at Woodmans Parts Plus in New Hampshire USA.  Google their website and the parts are available, but a bit expensive.  Good Luck.


----------



## foxi (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi there,

thanks for the reply. I attached the drawing.
I guess 1 and 2 are the metal plates and No. 3 is the baffle (firebrick)????

Unfortunately, to get the metalplates from america is a bit pricy. So i am wondering, if i can put instead fire bricks inside, like the pre owner did. We have two different kinds here. One is more for heatsaving, the other is more for insulation (vermiculite). Whats the better option?
I wanted to cover the bottom (protection), the sides and the top, each plates 3 cm thick.
Do you think this works or do i need some space to the outer parts?
The morsoe customer service is really no help, the lady didnt even know that there has been a metal plate inside.


----------



## begreen (Nov 28, 2018)

Another person fitted some firebrick in a 2B0. It cuts down the firebox size a bit. The baffle is cast iron I think. 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/fire-brick-in-a-morso.171747/


----------



## foxi (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks begreen, 

i think he did the same, like am planningto do.  In his oven are the metal plates also missing. I think i will use only stone,  cause the room not so big.


----------

